#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Australia visa bureau  - Bureau for Visa in Australia

## nitika.arora

The Australian Visa Bureau is an independent immigration advisory service providing advice, information and case management to individuals, families and businesses. The company offers a variety of Australian visa services, including overseas individual and family relocation as well as corporate cases relating to employer/employee sponsorship. The company also provides travel/visitor visas to Australia as well as the requisite visa for working holidays. Business clients will benefit from Australian Visa Bureau expertise with investor, entrepreneur and business visas.



Based in London, Australian Visa Bureau ensures clients are given the most up to date information concerning immigration and visa policy. Australian Visa Bureau's internal case working processes are designed to eliminate legislative ambiguity and human error from the visa application process.





  Similar Threads: Australia work visa - Working Visas Australia - Visas for working in Australia Australian Immgiration - How to apply for student visa in Australia Australia New Student Visa Rules & Policy - New student visa rules for Australia Study in Australia VISA Requirements - VISA Requirements for Australia...

----------

